# Good Hamster Food Brand?



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

I've had my hammie Buttons for 6 months now and she's getting rather plump from the cheap Walmart hamster food mix so I decided it's best to switch her food. Looking down the shelves, I noticed a brand that looks quite good, pelleted and full of vitamins and minerals. The name is Harringtons Optimal Hamster & Gerbil Food. I was wondering if anyone has knowledge of this food and if it is decent.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

I've not heard of that exact food. 
I know the Carefresh hamster diet is very good! I used it for my Dwarf hamsters when I had them and It is recommended by other dwarf owners since it isn't too fattening, because that is a particular concern for dwarves. 
At the very least - any diet that has less junk food is a step in the right direction, like sunflower seeds are very fattening. I've also heard Ecotrition and Oxbow are decent.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I think oxbow started hamster food


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reples . I'll have to look outside of town for those brands, never seen them in teh local pet store here and Walmart only carries 2 brands, aside from their crappy kind.


----------

